# Two new forums: Français-Italiano and Indo-Asian languages



## mkellogg

I'm excited to create more forums. 

We now have Français-Italiano and Indo-Asian languages for Hindi, Urdu, Persian, etc.

If you have an interest in any of these languages or language pairs, please participate and start threads so they get off to a good start.

Mike


----------



## Cabeza tuna

I think than specially the second one is very interesting.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, its exciting - a whole new part of the world for us.


----------



## Frank06

Yeah!

A Persian forum ... in the week of the 30th anniversary of the Islamic Repubic of Iran / Islamic Revolution. 
The only thing Iran does is launching a satellite, while WR launches a whole brand new forum! 

Frank


----------



## DearPrudence

Youpi, un nuovo forum dove possiamo jouer!
Grazie, monsieur!


----------



## Vanda

Uni-duni-tê, which one I'll go first? 
To begin with I'll quote our DearPrudence:


> Youpi, un nuovo forum dove possiamo jouer!



É isso aí, WR! Só crescendo!!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grande Mike!
That's one small step for a man, one giant leap for mankind. 

I'm sure somebody already said something similar, though. 

 Ottimo lavoro


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mkellogg said:


> I'm excited to create more forums.
> 
> We now have Français-Italiano [...]


 
Thanks!


----------



## Nanon

Both forums deserve a loud applause!!! Grazie mille!!! I mean... merci... (it also works for Persian!)


----------



## panjabigator

This is absolutely incredible!  Be prepared for a deluge of posts!

<is forum kī ibtidā ke liye bahut bahut mubārake.n>!
<is forum ke arambh ke liye ḍher sārī shubhkāmnae.n>
<is forum dī shuru'āt la'ī sāreyā.n nū.n vadhāiyā.n>


----------



## brian

Woohooo!! Exciting! Thanks Mike!



DearPrudence said:


> Youpi, un nuovo forum dove possiamo jouer!
> Grazie, monsieur!



Lo sai che j'aime bien giocare dans les forums, ma quand j'ai scritto nelle règles _rigorosamente in italiano o francese_, intendevo une seule langue par frase!!


----------



## Gévy

Fantastique ! Je souhaite à ces deux nouveaux forums un succès fou !

Le "franciano" est permis sur ton forum Brian ? Wouahhhh, super, j'y cours ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## brian

Ehh... de temps en temps..... per chi ne ha bisogno.


----------



## Necsus

Thank you, Mike! 
Just a question, why _didn't_ you put the Ita/Fra forum in the Italian section, like Ita/Eng and Ita/Esp?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Necsus said:


> Thank you, Mike!
> Just a question, why don't you put the Ita/Fra forum in the Italian section, like Ita/Eng and Ita/Esp?


Et pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Necsus

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Et pourquoi pas ?


Eh, c'est ce que je dis: 'why not?' 
Okay, I'll change the verb tense in my question...


----------



## Gino Pilotino

mkellogg said:


> If you have an interest in any of these languages or language pairs, please participate and start threads so they get off to a good start.
> 
> Mike



I'm very interessed in a forum italiano-Deutsch, as many italian people living in Germany and German people traveling in Italy, I suppose.

Ich gruße das neue Forum italiano-francese  

May be a next step should be to connect the italian dictionay with same more one than english.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Gino, you might want to read this: How New Forums are Created. 

Saluti,
Elisabetta


----------

